# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - PC-Spieler klagen über Crashes bis hin zu Hardware-Schäden



## SebastianThoeing (1. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - PC-Spieler klagen über Crashes bis hin zu Hardware-Schäden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - PC-Spieler klagen über Crashes bis hin zu Hardware-Schäden


----------



## KabraxisObliv (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nur ab und zu Crashed, wenn ich irgendetwas mit dem Steam Overlay mache oder die Steam-Screenshot-Funktion nutze. Sonst läuft das Spiel wunderbar.
Patch 1.2 habe ich noch nicht getestet. Und ich glaube, damit warte ich auch noch.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (1. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir läuft alles wie Butter ^_^...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2011)

Crashes die zu Hardwareschäden führen? Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Märchen. Kann sein, dass man sich damit das System "zerschießen" kann, aber Hardware kaputt gehen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## marzipanmann (1. Dezember 2011)

Wat für Crashes ? bei Läuft alles rund.


----------



## Fightingfurball (1. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Crashes die zu Hardwareschäden führen? Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Märchen. Kann sein, dass man sich damit das System "zerschießen" kann, aber Hardware kaputt gehen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


das hat mit dem hardreset zu tun, die meisten komponenten sind davon nicht betroffen aber festplatten können den stress meist nicht so gut wegstecken, fehlerhafte sektoren und bei dauerhafter problematik ist ein ausfall durchaus drin...


----------



## DeFab (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel läuft "gut", ja "" , weil es doch einfach so abstürz, zufällig, mal 6mal die stunde, mal keinmal am tag, mal einmal am tag, aber dafür gibst ja schnell speichern, sonstige fehler habe ich nicht mitbekommen, nur paar ingame bugs (kaputte quests, feste questgegenstände die das inventar überlasten und nicht nach einer erfolgreichen quest weg sind)....


----------



## Marko3006 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch (ohne Patch 1.2) keine Probleme ich finde manch einer übertreibt die Modderei und wundert sich wenn das Spiel nicht mehr rund läuft!


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (1. Dezember 2011)

was fürn bullshit


----------



## Primekill (1. Dezember 2011)

Crashes die zu Hardwareschäden führen? Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Märchen. Kann sein, dass man sich damit das System "zerschießen" kann, aber Hardware kaputt gehen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Wenn du den pc abwürgst kann es sehr wohl zu hardware UND Daten schäden kommen.


----------



## maennlein (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bis heute keinerlei Probleme (ohne Patch 1.2!). Keinen einzigen Absturz, nur ein paar kleine Bugs im Spiel. 

Ich werde mir den neuen Patch erstmal nicht antun...


----------



## SupaGrowby (1. Dezember 2011)

Mein Monitor ist kaputtgegangen aber sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich das das Skyrim war  Allerdings hab ich in Dörfern und Städten und auch manchmal so mittendrin FPSeinbrüche


----------



## Primekill (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab iw noch nie nen richtigen bug gehabt.
Nur, dass eine gewisse Baumart uund wege schwarz wurden (habe keine raubkopie), war aber nach nem texture pack weg.

Ansonsten schließt sich das spiel manchmal einfach so, ohne irgendwas, als würde man den prozess abschießen.
aber dafür gibts ja ein ne lösung: alle 5 Minuten F5 ftw


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (1. Dezember 2011)

Das sind nicht alles Bugs oder Probleme .... die meisten erkennen einfach jetzt nur das Skyrim ein 95%iger Konsolenport ist   Und das zeigt eben die Wahrheit


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2011)

Vor dem Patchen am besten die TESV.exe und Skyrim - Interface.bsa irgendwo sichern. Sollte der Patch 1.2 dann Probleme machen, einfach diese Dateien wieder zurück kopieren, ersetzen und man ist wieder auf dem alten Stand 1.1.

Falls jemand diese Dateien nicht mehr hat und möchte zurück zu 1.1. Da war jemand so nett und hat diese Dateien online gestellt: TESV+InterfaceBSA.zip


----------



## Loplop (1. Dezember 2011)

Schön, dass das Problem endlich auch in der Fachpresse angelangt zu sein scheint! Ich - und viele andere - habe das Problem bereits von Anfang an, keiner der Patches hat bislang etwas daran geändert. Und bevor hier wieder irgendwelche neunmalklugen Kommentare kommen: Ich habe keine der Komponenten übertaktet o.ä., Treiber etc. sind alle aktuell, der gesamte Rechner ist gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt. Es ist auch kein Überhitzungsproblem. Das Problem tritt vollkommen unabhängig von Mods auf.

Skyrim stürzt ab, sehr oft reproduzierbar - z.B. bei Überschreiten eines bestimmten Punktes in der Spielwelt oder bei Aktivierung des Kampfmodus, Aufrufen der Map usw. 

Und auch wenn ich persönlich dahingehend keine Probleme hatte (ich spiele das Spiel auch nicht mehr): Selbstverständlich können häufige Hard Resets Hardwareschäden hervorrufen. Vielleicht nicht gerade den Prozessor killen, aber Festplatte oder worst case GraKa kann's schon erwischen.

Liebe PC-Games, bitte am Ball bleiben!!!


----------



## weisauchnicht (1. Dezember 2011)

Den Hard Reset hatte Ich bisher genau einmal.Meistens nur Desktop Crashes alle 10 Minuten.
 Viel öfter fehlen bei mir komplette Texturen - Drachen,Wachen,Rüstungen und Gletscher sind auf einmal Pink.

Die Grafikkarte ist dann meistens bei 70 Grad aufwärts,in Battlefield 3 als Vergleich bleibt sie bei 44 Grad. Also ein Problem mit Skyrim selbst .


----------



## maennlein (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich besitze Battlefield 3 zwar nicht, aber eine Grafikkarte die BF3 bei 44°C "abarbeitet"? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Sheggo (1. Dezember 2011)

hatte bisher noch keinen Crash, weder auf den Desktop, noch komplett.
habe auch keine Grafikfehler. lediglich der Lüfter der Graka wird bei Skyrim lauter als bei anderen Spielen... Habe bisher aber auch höchstens 2-3 h am Stück gespielt.

AMD Phenom II X6
ATI Radeon HD5870
(bisher ohne Mods und ohne Patch 1.2)


----------



## weisauchnicht (1. Dezember 2011)

maennlein schrieb:


> Ich besitze Battlefield 3 zwar nicht, aber eine Grafikkarte die BF3 bei 44°C "abarbeitet"? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


 
Colorful Nvidia GTX 460 iGame: Flott 

Die Kühlung der Karte leistet ohne Übertaktung wahre Wunder


----------



## Elbart (1. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Crashes die zu Hardwareschäden führen? Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Märchen. Kann sein, dass man sich damit das System "zerschießen" kann, aber Hardware kaputt gehen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


 Nvidia hat es mit einem Treiber geschafft, warum soll es nicht auch mit einem Spiel gehen?


----------



## maennlein (1. Dezember 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Colorful Nvidia GTX 460 iGame: Flott
> 
> Die Kühlung der Karte leistet ohne Übertaktung wahre Wunder



Ok, gut zu wissen! 

Was für ein geiler "Monsterkühler"...


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

vor patch 1.2 hatte ich null bugs und keinerlei abstürze.lediglich ein paar frameeinbrüche in städten.

ich hab als der patch angekündigt wurde(+patchlog) noch in dem thread geschrieben das ich den eigentlich garnich brauch da alles super  läuft.

seit dem patch allerdings kann ich garnich mehr spielen da ich mit pad zocke,und die tasten nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.soll heißen ich kann mit A zwar springen,in den menüs aber nicht mit A bestätigen.auch mit keiner anderen taste ,so das man einfach umstellen könnte....


fazit:absolutes desaster der patch...ich war so froh das alles so überraschend gut lief am anfang und jetzt das...echt zum k......


und das schlimmste daran is,das es wohl wochen dauert bis das behoben is.ich hatte mir das spiel extra für den dezember geholt..bin maßlos enttäuscht


----------



## Schlontzi (1. Dezember 2011)

also ich hatte bisher auch nur 3 mal oder so einen absturz direkt in windows rein. zum glück musste ich noch keinen ahrd-resett machen...


----------



## Chriss8185 (1. Dezember 2011)

allso ich habe das nicht


----------



## Skaty12 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hatte weder vor noch nach dem Patch irgendwelche Probleme. Außer evtl. mal mittem im Menü ein Absturz auf den Desk, aber nichts schlimmes. Sollte bei mir ein Hard-Reset möglich sein, wird das Teil vom Strom genommen und sofort aufgemacht um nachzuschauen, ob die CPU nicht schon ein Loch in den Boden gebrannt hat


----------



## Malifurion (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte bisher einen Freeze und das wars. Sonst keine Probs mit dem Game.


----------



## Witchfinder (1. Dezember 2011)

Hier, habe ich im Nexus gefunden, für alle die 1.1 wieder haben wollen. Habe es noch nicht getestet!

http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/481969-revert-to-11/


----------



## Zetsuboun (1. Dezember 2011)

Also mein PC ist vorhin explodiert und seit dem liege ich im Krankenhaus die Rechnung schicke ich an Bethesda /ironie off


----------



## helder (1. Dezember 2011)

lol, und was ist mit PS3, die Performance ist da sehr schlecht (am Anfang merkt  man nicht, aber wenn der Speicherstand über 6-9 Mb gross wird, dann gute Nacht). Deswegen wundert es mich nicht dass auch PC-Version Probleme ohne Ende hat.


----------



## LostHero (1. Dezember 2011)

Nu hab ich angst Skyrim zu starten.... Habe gestern auf 1.2 gepatcht kam aber noch nich zum zocken....


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

Witchfinder schrieb:


> Hier, habe ich im Nexus gefunden, für alle die 1.1 wieder haben wollen. Habe es noch nicht getestet!
> 
> Revert to 1.1 - The Nexus Forums


 

wär ja super,,könnte das vieleicht jemand übersetzen,mein englisch is nich so^^


----------



## LostHero (1. Dezember 2011)

Oh das wird ja immer besser:
http://www.thenexusforums.com/index...12-it-reduces-your-magic-resistances-to-zero/

Was für Stümper da wieder am Werk waren -.-.


@Vorposter:
da gibs nich viel zu übersetzen. Hast im Prinzip 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. download der dort verlinkten dateien (sind nur 2 stück betroffen) und damit die alten ersetzen (exe und interface)
2. auf download verzichten und die beiden dateien mittels windows auf die frühere version zurücksetzen


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> wär ja super,,könnte das vieleichtjemand übersetzen,mein englisch is nich so^^


 Als erstes in den Ordner steam\steamapps\common\skyrim gehen und einen Rechtsklick auf TESV.exe ausführen. Eigenschaften auswählen und dann auf den 'Vorherige Versionen' Reiter gehen.
Einen Moment warten, eine Datei vor dem Zeitpunkt des Updates selektieren und dann auf die Schaltfläche 'Kopieren' klicken und dann wählen wo die Datei gespeichert werden soll.

Das gleiche bei der anderen Datei steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\data\skyrim-interface.bsa wiederholen.

Er schreibt noch das es möglicherweise mit einer Mod(Vals crafting meltdown) zu Problemen kommen könnte und man versuchen sollte diese zuvor zu deinstallieren.

Für die Übersetzung gebe ich keine Gewähr.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Als erstes in den Ordner steam\steamapps\common\skyrim gehen und einen Rechtsklick auf TESV.exe ausführen. Eigenschaften auswählen und dann auf den 'Vorherige Versionen' Reiter gehen.
> Einen Moment warten, eine Datei vor dem Zeitpunkt des Updates selektieren und dann auf die Schaltfläche 'Kopieren' klicken und dann wählen wo die Datei gespeichert werden soll.
> 
> Das gleiche bei der anderen Datei steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\data\skyrim-interface.bsa wiederholen.
> ...


 

super echt cool von euch danke,,hat geklappt

autoupdate is vorerst deaktivert


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

Der neue Patch ist mal wirklich misslungen. Ich habe zwar keine Probleme mit Abstürzen (von Anfang an nur einmal Crash to Desktop, aber auch nur, weil ich vorher kurz rausgetabt bin), dafür sind die Drachenkämpfe jetzt unspielbar. Vorher hat alles prima geklappt, jetzt buggen die Drachen herum wie sonstwas, fliegen wie Hubschrauber blitzschnell in alle Richtungen, landen nicht mehr, verschwinden mal im Boden oder so hoch im Himmel, dass man sie selbst mit Pfeilen und Zaubern nicht mehr treffen kann. Da muss DRINGEND nachgebessert werden. Und nein, es liegt bei mir definitiv nicht an irgendwelchen Mods oder ini-Änderungen. Bis auf den Questkompass ist meine ini Original und Mods habe ich bisher auch keine installiert.

Schade, bisher war Skyrim für mich das beste Spiel der letzten 5 Jahre, aber im jetzigen Zustand kann ich es nicht spielen. Was nützt mir das ganze Spiel, wenn die Drachenkämpfe nicht funktionieren?

*edit* Hab's gerade nochmal versucht und einen der "Kämpfe" aufgenommen. Töten lassen sich die Viecher wohl auch nicht mehr:

Drachenkampf-Video


----------



## armInIuS1610 (1. Dezember 2011)

Primekill schrieb:


> Wenn du den pc abwürgst kann es sehr wohl zu hardware UND Daten schäden kommen.


 
Wenn ich mit einem Mädchen schlafe, kann ich auch AIDS bekommen. Gukt euch mal die Foren an, die sind voll davon! ...

Mit L4D & L4D2 und meiner GTX260 hatte ich Abstürze am laufenden Band. Da es sich um ein OC Modell von ASUS handelte, gehörte ich unmittelbar zur Risiko-Gruppe.  Zwischen 2 und 3 Komplettabstürzen per Session mit und ohne BSOD waren da, je nach Treiberversion, schon mal drinnen. 

Das war vor 2 Jahren und die Karte läuft heute noch 1A bei meinem Bruder. Nur der Lüfter ist schon ziemlich laut. 
Des Weiteren hab ich auch bis heute kein AIDS.

Nicht alles wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## combine (1. Dezember 2011)

Drachenkämpfe sind wirklich unspielbar geworden...
Seitdem die ersten Patches raus sind (Day 1 Patch ausgelassen) ist alles schlimmer geworden. Der Vanilla-release ließ sich wirklich gut spielen und mir sind bis auf ein paar KI und Clippingfehler keine übleren Sachen aufgefallen... aber jetzt o.O


----------



## The-The (1. Dezember 2011)

combine schrieb:


> Drachenkämpfe sind wirklich unspielbar geworden...
> Seitdem die ersten Patches raus sind (Day 1 Patch ausgelassen) ist alles schlimmer geworden. Der Vanilla-release ließ sich wirklich gut spielen und mir sind bis auf ein paar KI und Clippingfehler keine übleren Sachen aufgefallen... aber jetzt o.O


 
Wieso unspielbar??? klär mich bitte auf...

EDIT: OK, hat sich erledigt, ich weiß jetzt bescheid! Ist wirklich greuenhaft....
         Bethesda hats irgendwie nicht so mit Patches...


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. Dezember 2011)

Mir stirbts ständig ab, der Zweite Stick des Gamepads fuktioniert nur noch teilweise (vertikale Bewegungen werden nichtmehr  erkannt) und es scheint komplett AA deaktiviert zu haben.


----------



## Segestis (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte kotzen, vorher lief alles sauber und stabil.Jetzt bin ich alle 10 min auf dem Desktop und das ist absolut nicht übertrieben. Testen die ihre eigenen Patches vorher nicht oder is das en verspäteter Aprilscherz?


----------



## themako (1. Dezember 2011)

HAHAHHAHHA also ich hab nicht gepatcht und bei mir läuft bis jetzt alles bombig prima! ^^


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Mir stirbts ständig ab, der Zweite Stick des Gamepads fuktioniert nur noch teilweise (vertikale Bewegungen werden nichtmehr  erkannt) und es scheint komplett AA deaktiviert zu haben.


 
nutzt die anleitung von post 34,,so könnt ihr den patch zurückspielen

vor dem wieder einfügen,,im steam die autoupdates ausmachen


----------



## masterofcars (1. Dezember 2011)

hat bei mir automatisch gepatcht. Hab Probleme mit diversen Tasten die nicht mehr funktionieren, hab es aber in den Griff gekriegt. BTD ist genauso wie vorher. mit dem 4GB.exe etwas besser. Kann mich einer aufklären was mit den Drachenkämpfen ist? Hab nur einen heute getroffen und der wollt nicht unterkommen...


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Als erstes in den Ordner steam\steamapps\common\skyrim gehen und einen Rechtsklick auf TESV.exe ausführen. Eigenschaften auswählen und dann auf den 'Vorherige Versionen' Reiter gehen.


 
Das würde ich ja eventuell versuchen (zur Not ein Backup speichern, falls Steam sonst beim nächsten Patch meckert), aber ich habe da keinen Reiter "Vorherige Versionen". Kann es sein, dass es diese Datensicherung von alten Versionen erst ab Win Vista oder Win 7 gibt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shnokia (1. Dezember 2011)

Wollte mir das Spiel kaufen, aber nach dem Bericht? Mein Pc is grad ne Woche alt. nene dann lassen wir das mal


----------



## LostHero (1. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das würde ich ja eventuell versuchen (zur Not ein Backup speichern, falls Steam sonst beim nächsten Patch meckert), aber ich habe da keinen Reiter "Vorherige Versionen". Kann es sein, dass es diese Datensicherung von alten Versionen erst ab Win Vista oder Win 7 gibt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gibs erst ab W7 / Vista


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ja gibs erst ab W7 / Vista


 
Dann muss ich wohl tatsächlich auf den nächsten Patch warten. Ich will nicht rumpfuschen und hinterher mit dem nächsten Patch noch mehr Ärger bekommen, weil ich jetzt wegen diesem irgendwas verändere. Was waren das noch schöne Zeiten, als man selbst einen Patch runterladen und installieren konnte ohne dass einem von irgendwelchen Autopatch-Funktionen dazwischengefunkt wurde.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das würde ich ja eventuell versuchen (zur Not ein Backup speichern, falls Steam sonst beim nächsten Patch meckert), aber ich habe da keinen Reiter "Vorherige Versionen". Kann es sein, dass es diese Datensicherung von alten Versionen erst ab Win Vista oder Win 7 gibt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut der folgenden Seite könnte dieser genannte Befehl unter Ausführen und als Admin(WinXP) helfen:


> *regsvr32 twext.dll*


XP/Vista: Previous Versions Tab is Missing | Technipages

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob Shadow Copy dann auch zuvor bereits aktiviert war.


----------



## LostHero (1. Dezember 2011)

Laut Bethblog kommt nächste woche update 1.2.1. Erst für PC und "später" inder Woche für die Consolen......... das Creation Kit soll btw im Januar erscheinen.


----------



## Nightmar (1. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl nach dem Patch sehen die Wasseranimationen total anders aus, als vorher, oder täusche ich mich da?

desweiteren hatte ich direkt nen bluescreen, wo ich das spiel beenden wollte


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (1. Dezember 2011)

also ich hatte vor und nach patch 1.2 nur "normale" abstürze so alle 2 stunden oder so auf den desktop...zumindest bis jetzt...


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Laut Bethblog kommt nächste woche update 1.2.1. Erst für PC und "später" inder Woche für die Consolen......... das Creation Kit soll btw im Januar erscheinen.


 
Das ist mal ne gute Nachricht. Dann werde ich mal bis zum neuen Patch warten, bevor ich mir jetzt den Spaß mit Ufo-Drachen verderbe.


----------



## Tim000 (1. Dezember 2011)

Seit ich denn neuen Patch darauf gespielt habe, stürzte der Rechner vorhin in der Zauberakademie komplett ab. Habe den Endgegner an der großen Zauberkugel besiegt, und sollte dem mit den Zauberer reden und aus war die Maus.

Und dennoch zweimal im Gelände einfach auf den Desktop geschmissen worden.

Nur davor nicht, da war das Spiel immer stabil.

Die sollen den alten patch zurückspielen und das sofort.


----------



## Sancezz1 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ein anderes Problem. Skyrim ist beim speichern abgestürzt und jetzt kann ich meine ganzen Savegames nicht mehr laden, weil Skyrim beim laden Abstürzt -.-

Vorher hat ich in knapp 40 Stunden nur 2 Abstürze


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein anderes Problem. Skyrim ist beim speichern abgestürzt und jetzt kann ich meine ganzen Savegames nicht mehr laden, weil Skyrim beim laden Abstürzt -.-
> 
> Vorher hat ich in knapp 40 Stunden nur 2 Abstürze


 
Hast du das Problem bei wirklich allen Savegames? Versuch mal einen älteren Spielstand oder einen von den Autosave-Spielständen zu laden (im Hauptmenü "laden" und nicht "fortfahren"). Wenn das Spiel beim Speichern abstürzt, dann sollte der Fehler eigentlich auch nur diesen einen Spielstand betreffen. Die anderen werden ja nicht überschrieben.


----------



## stawacz (1. Dezember 2011)

nochmal für alle die so massive probleme haben,,,seite 2(post34) in dem thread hier beschreibt wie man den patch zurückspielt.


----------



## Sancezz1 (1. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem bei wirklich allen Savegames? Versuch mal einen älteren Spielstand oder einen von den Autosave-Spielständen zu laden (im Hauptmenü "laden" und nicht "fortfahren"). Wenn das Spiel beim Speichern abstürzt, dann sollte der Fehler eigentlich auch nur diesen einen Spielstand betreffen. Die anderen werden ja nicht überschrieben.


 
Ja das trifft wirklich auf alle Savegames zu.


----------



## Narik (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es lustig, dass die Leute mal wieder so Probleme haben 
Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit 1.2 flüssiger(70 statt 30fps) als vorher und abstürze?!? Was ist das? 

Probleme habt ihr mal wieder...


----------



## stawacz (2. Dezember 2011)

Narik schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, dass die Leute mal wieder so Probleme haben
> Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit 1.2 flüssiger(70 statt 30fps) als vorher und abstürze?!? Was ist das?
> 
> Probleme habt ihr mal wieder...


 

wieder für ein unglaublich gehaltvoller beitrag


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Dezember 2011)

Narik schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit 1.2 flüssiger(70 statt 30fps) als vorher und abstürze?!?...


 Möglicherweise ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass das Anti Aliasing durch den Patch deaktiviert wurde? Zumindest meinte das jemand in einem Kommentar.
Dann wäre dieser Zuwachs an Performance auch nicht besonders verwunderlich.


----------



## Narik (2. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> wieder für ein unglaublich gehaltvoller beitrag


 
Der Beitrag ist auch gehaltvoll, da er aussagt, dass nicht alle dieses Problem haben, und somit nicht unbedingt der Fehler im Programmier-Code zu suchen ist. Zudem hat er ja wahrscheinlich nicht nur bei mir auch ein paar Verbesserungen gebracht wie erhöhte FPS



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass das Anti Aliasing durch den Patch deaktiviert wurde? Zumindest meinte das jemand in einem Kommentar.
> Dann wäre dieser Zuwachs an Performance auch nicht besonders verwunderlich.



Also das wäre mir neu, die AA Option ist weiterhin vorhanden, in der Config stehts auch noch aktiviert drin, und es sieht mir sehr nach AA aus


----------



## Flo66R6 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte nach dem Patch (mit diversen Mods) dank des nicht mehr anwendbaren 4 Gig Patch einige "normale" Abstürze, also CTD's. Einen kompletten Freeze hatte ich nicht. Ich habe dann recht schnell den 4 Gig Workaround ausprobiert, allerdings nach wie vor mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen.

Dann habe ich im STEAM Skyrim aus dem Auto- Update herausgenommen und mir eine alte, bereits mit dem 4 Gig Patch versehene TES Exe Datei von Skyrim Nexxus heruntergeladen. Seid dem funktioniert alles wieder supi.

Ich habe mein Skyrim optisch doch ziemlich aufgebohrt (Maxxed Out ini's, diverse HD Texturen installiert etc.), laufen tut es dennoch relativ rund. Ich habe aber trotzdem gelegentliche Abstürze. Ich würde sagen im Schnitt alle 5 - 10 Stunden. Das schiebe ich allerdings auf die Mods und ich kann damit leben, da ich recht häufig speichere.

Ich kann nur empfehlen die TES Exe von Nexus zu verwenden. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die STEAM Bindung dadurch komplett ausgehebelt wird. Man brauch STEAM nicht einmal starten. Das hat aber auch zur Folge, dass keine Achievements freigeschaltet werden, die Spieldauer im STEAM nicht mitgeloggt wird und der STEAM Ingame Chat nicht funktioniert.

Grüße,
Flo

Edit: Uih, ich hatte gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es schon wieder einen neuen Patch gab. Aber offenbar tut man ja gut daran den nicht zu installieren. Ich frage mich was bei Bethesda abgeht. Die scheinen ja ein solides Spiel geradezu kaputt zu patchen


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Dezember 2011)

Narik schrieb:


> Also das wäre mir neu, die AA Option ist weiterhin vorhanden, in der Config stehts auch noch aktiviert drin, und es sieht mir sehr nach AA aus


 Ich bezog mich auf diesen Kommentar von Krampfkeks:
EDIT: Irgendwie scheinen die von mir erstellten Links direkt auf einen Kommentar nicht zu funktionieren...


> Mir stirbts ständig ab, der Zweite Stick des Gamepads fuktioniert nur  noch teilweise (vertikale Bewegungen werden nichtmehr  erkannt) und es  scheint komplett AA deaktiviert zu haben.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/9304898-elder-scrolls-5-skyrim-pc-spieler-klagen-ueber-crashes-bis-hin-zu-hardware-schaeden.html#post9392204

Aber gut, wenn du das AA siehst, dann wird es sicher auch funktionieren. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, welche Änderung(en) genau zu so einer extremen Leistungssteigerung geführt haben.


----------



## Sancezz1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein anderes Problem. Skyrim ist beim speichern abgestürzt und jetzt kann ich meine ganzen Savegames nicht mehr laden, weil Skyrim beim laden Abstürzt -.-
> 
> Vorher hat ich in knapp 40 Stunden nur 2 Abstürze


 
So, ich habe mein System auf einem Zeitpunkt wiederhergestellt, welcher vor dem auftreten dieses Problems lag. Und jetzt kann ich auch wieder die Savegames laden und benutzen.

Edit: Anscheinend hängt das mit der Skyrim.ini zusammen. Da ich diese eben bearbeitet hatte und ein Savegame geladen habe, welches mit anderen Werten der Datei erstellt wurde, stürzte Skyrim beim laden des Savegames ab.


----------



## Birs (2. Dezember 2011)

Narik schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, dass die Leute mal wieder so Probleme haben
> Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit 1.2 flüssiger(70 statt 30fps) als vorher und abstürze?!? Was ist das?
> 
> Probleme habt ihr mal wieder...


 
Keine Sorge, dass du zu kurz kommst, der nächste Patch ist ja bereits angekündigt.

Spass beiseite, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit System-Abstürzen, das aber schon seit 10min nach dem ersten Starten am Release-Tag. Genauer: mein Laptop (Toshiba, IntelCore i7 1,6GHz, 4GB RAM, Nvidia G330M 1GB, Win7 64Bit Home Premium) heizt beim Spielen immer auf ~95°C (CPU1-4 & GPU) und schaltet nach exakt 10min +-30s komplett ab, also geht einfach aus.

Da ich dieses Problem aber bereits seit Release habe und die hier geschilderten Fälle etwas von meinem Abweichen, wollte ich mal wissen, ob es sich dabei um dieses Skyrim/Patch-Problem handelt, oder doch hardwareseitig ist. Iwie hoffe ich ja, dass es n Software-Problem ist, obwohl ich den Rechner bereits am Montag eingeschickt hatte, da vor dem Patch nirgends die Rede von großartigen Problemen war. Ich hatte die Vermutung, dass meine Lüftersteuerung defekt ist, da ich den nicht ansteuern konnte.

MfG, Birs


----------



## LordSaddler (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mit Skyrim sehr viele Schwierigkeiten. Anfangs lief es flüssig und reibengslos (am 1. Tag). Dann ist das Game regelmäßig abgestürzt und ich bin auf dem Desktop gelandet. Danach lief es wieder eine zeitlang ausgezeichnet, bis sich das Spiel mehrmals komplett aufgehängt hat und der gesamte Rechner gleich mit.

Nun ja, jetzt liegt mein Rechner in Einzelteilen vor mir:
RAM kaputt,
Mainboard hin.
Ob das durch Skyrim verursacht wurde? Keine Ahnung, aber möglich wäre es.

Mein System zu diesem Zeitpunkt:

Windows 7 64 bit
Mainboard: msi 770-C45
Phenom II X4 945
GTX 460 1GB
4GB DDR3 (GEIL Value)
Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium


----------



## Fresh1981 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab mittlerweile echte Probleme mit dem Patch!Mein Lüfter dreht total auf gestern hatte ich Probleme mit der Grafikkarte!Im Problembericht steht das ist ein Videohardwareproblem!Ist meine Grafikkarte jetzt im Eimer?Problemereignissname: LiveKernelEvent?Kann mir jemand sagen was das bedeutet??


----------



## NEXUS-6 (3. Dezember 2011)

Nach spätestens 5 Minuten Spielzeit wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich muss einen Hardreset durchführen. Es spielt auch keine Rolle was ich gerade im Spiel tue, es passiert scheinbar völlig willkürlich. Unglaublich, das ich dafür Geld bezahlt habe.


----------



## NEXUS-6 (3. Dezember 2011)

P.S. : Das war auch vor dem Patch 1.2 genauso!


----------



## mattes120771 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe seit dem patch keine resis mehr. Spiele einen Nord mit 50% resis gegen Eis und ein Frostdrache hat auf Adept Stufe leichtes Spiel mit mir. Die Hp gehen verdammt schnell runter. Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Hotfix. Denn so macht das keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (4. Dezember 2011)

*Titel*



Narik schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, dass die Leute mal wieder so Probleme haben
> Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit 1.2 flüssiger(70 statt 30fps) als vorher und abstürze?!? Was ist das?
> 
> Probleme habt ihr mal wieder...


 
Und ich finde es bemerkenswert, daß es immer wieder Leute gibt die in die Welt hinausposaunen müssen, was für asoziale Arschlöcher sie doch sind, so wie Dich. 

Du hättest einfach nur sagen müssen, daß du keine Probleme mit dem Patch hast und das alles jetzt besser läuft, aber, NEIN, du Großhirntoter mußtest ja sagen, daß du es "lustig" findest, daß andere Leute sich Sorgen machen, ob die Hardware beschädigt wird oder nicht. 

Setzt Dich, nimm Dir 'nen Keks, mach's Dir schön bequem. Du Arsch!


----------



## Sharicardi (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt, hatte jedoch seit der Veröffentlichung vom Patch 1.2 keine Zeit zum Spielen.

Ich werde erstmals die Finger weg vom Spiel lassen. Ich sehe das eigentlich nicht ein, Geld für ein Spiel zu zahlen und darüber hinaus selbst zu tweaken und auf manche Spielfunktionen zu verzichten, damit ich überhaupt spielen kann. 

Die Kommunikation von Bethesda über das ganze Problem war bisher sowohl mangelhaft als auch enttäuschend.


----------



## clafis (5. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Patch 1.2 habe ich gelegentliche Crash-to-Desktop-Abstürze, die es vorher nicht gab. Zum Glück nichts ernsteres, das Spiel lässt sich sofort wieder starten, einen Hard-Reset hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht (Spielzeit: 80 Stunden, etwas die Häfte davon mit Patch 1.2)


----------



## Chemenu (5. Dezember 2011)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Setzt Dich, nimm Dir 'nen Keks, mach's Dir schön bequem. Du Arsch!


 Beleidigungen haben hier nichts verloren, aber der Satz ist einfach zu lustig. 




clafis schrieb:


> Mit dem Patch 1.2 habe ich gelegentliche  Crash-to-Desktop-Abstürze, die es vorher nicht gab. Zum Glück nichts  ernsteres, das Spiel lässt sich sofort wieder starten, einen Hard-Reset  hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht (Spielzeit: 80 Stunden, etwas die Häfte  davon mit Patch 1.2)


 
Die CTD hab ich auch ohne Patch 1.2. Hard Reset war bisher zum Glück nur ein mal nötig, dafür habe ich ab und zu Bild-Freezes. Das Bild bleibt stehen aber der Rest vom Spiel läuft weiter, Sound usw. Muss dann mit Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel und wieder zurück, dann läufts wieder. Und das trotz dem neuen 11.11c Performance Treiber...


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Dezember 2011)

Freut mich für alle bei denen es ohne Probleme läuft!Warum nimmt sich dieser Problemathik bei Bethesda eigentlich keiner an?
Meine Grafikkarte ist im Eimer! Toll und bei Bethsda bekommt man einfach keine Antwort! Das nenne ich Kundensupport!
Bin sicher kein Hater oder sowas im gegenteil ich liebe "The Elder Scrolls" Reihe aber was ich hier geboten bekomme ist echt traurig!
Weiss nicht was falsch läuft warum meine 300 Euro karte im Arsch ist! 
Bin mittlerweile echt sauer!
Vielen Dank Bethesda


----------



## stawacz (5. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Freut mich für alle bei denen es ohne Probleme läuft!Warum nimmt sich dieser Problemathik bei Bethesda eigentlich keiner an?
> Meine Grafikkarte ist im Eimer! Toll und bei Bethsda bekommt man einfach keine Antwort! Das nenne ich Kundensupport!
> Bin sicher kein Hater oder sowas im gegenteil ich liebe "The Elder Scrolls" Reihe aber was ich hier geboten bekomme ist echt traurig!
> Weiss nicht was falsch läuft warum meine 300 Euro karte im Arsch ist!
> ...


 gibts da keine nummer die du anrufen kannst? der mail support is zum teil wirklich echt grauenhaft


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Dezember 2011)

Im Support Center kann man mir keine Antwort auf meine Fragen geben! Super die geben alles für ihre Kunden!
Jetzt schon 1.3 Patch!Super was geht denn dabei kaputt der Monitor?Bin sowas von Angepisst!Werde das so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen!
Wann kommt mal ein Patch der meine Grafikkarte vor Skyrim schützt?
Die sollten sich mal um diese Problemathik kümmern!
Haben denn die PCGames Redakteure keine Probleme?

WARUM MACHT BETHESDA NICHTS DAGEGEN???


----------



## killgor (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß schon warum ich mir Spiele nicht mehr beim Release hole.Das letzte war Fallout 3 und das hab ich auch nicht sofort gespielt, sondern auch erstmal 'ne Woche gewartet.Ich verstehe,dass man sich sehr auf ein Spiel freut,es sich gleich holt und den Anspruch hat,dass es vernünftig läuft,aber wir reden hier von Computerspielen und nicht von Musik-CDs.Also lieber 1-2 Monate oder besser noch länger warten!Einfach nur mal so: Wer wenig Geld hat und trotzdem gute Spiele zocken will,dem kann ich nur empfehlen: Fallout 2 mit Restoration Project,Jagged Alliance 2 mit 1.13-Mod,Baldurs Gate 1+2 mit Big World Project,Arcanum mit High Resolution Patch.Guten Appetit.


----------



## labitch (6. Dezember 2011)

Ätzend! Habe das gleiche Problem. Sonst gabs immer normale Freezes die einfach das Spiel geschlossen haben und ich konnte es neu starten. Dieses Mal aber stürzt der ganze Computer ab, lässt sich im Normalmodus nicht mehr starten. Stattdessen geht einfach mal alles aus, bis auf den Kühler hinten. CPU und alles macht nen schönen Shutdown! Sowas tut saugut! Dankeschön, Bethesda..super gemacht!


----------



## SG-1 (6. Dezember 2011)

ja echt schlimm hab einen ganz neuen Rechner und regelmäßig Abstürze auf Desktop und manchmal steht sogar Bild und Ton, sodass ich nichts mehr machen kann.

Mittlerweile hat der 4gb-Patch von skyrimnexus allerdings geholfen find ich aber schlimm dass die Entwickler dass nicht selbst geregelt bekommen...


----------



## sesudra (7. Dezember 2011)

falls jemand Skyrim für PS3 hat, bitte lesen:
http://spiele.t-online.de/skyrim-auch-patch-1-3-behebt-das-ps3-speicherproblem-nicht-/id_52134542/index?news


----------

